# Garage floor tiles



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping everything goes ok I will be moving into a new house with a garage soon.

Obviously money will be tight, with the wife needing new expensive curtains & furniture.

What is the cheapest, recommended interlocking floor tiles?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Why go for interlocking tiles? I've found them to get quite expensive as you need so many.

I've going for this: http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Not sure if that is wide enough for a new build single garage, would have to measure it. If not, £250 plus a lot of waste. worth considering though.

To be honest I quite like the chess board effect you can do with tiles.

Gulf orange/blue anyone? Only kidding, something like red/black or grey/black.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I think floor tiles look better but to get decent quality ones you're looking at £400 plus. 

The roll isn't quite wide enough for most garages, which is annoying but you could be able to use what you have left to fit the gap without buying a second roll.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Group buy on this forum and cost me £478 I think.. Very good tiles with some left over too.









http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268540


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd love to do it with tiles, but I rent so might move. Once I buy I will definitely invest in some proper tiles.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> I'd love to do it with tiles, but I rent so might move. Once I buy I will definitely invest in some proper tiles.


Pvc tiles could be takin with u when u move!?
I just dont like the price tag that comes with them 
Ipoxy resin for me i think


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Pvc tiles could be takin with u when u move!?
> I just dont like the price tag that comes with them
> Ipoxy resin for me i think


Yeah but cutting them to fit corners etc. then moving to a different size/shape garage would be a pain.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got some from mototile red and grey hopefully all down tomorrow


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Ever thought of ordinary kitchen/bathroom floor tiles? I dont know if its a silly suggestion or not but its something i would prefer and it could potentionally work out alot cheaper! I also prefer the look of slate effect tiles compared to the plastic ones... each to their own and all that i guess?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I did my garage with floor tiles - managed to get them on offer in b&q.

Iirc the whole lot was around 200 quid and thats including adhesive and grout. It's a lifetime job and has been down for about 9 years now and has proved to be one of my better decisions. 

Cooks


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just been quoted £330 by Barkley Plastics for my garage which is 9' x 17' in size included the edging strip. So that's more than twice the price of the Costco PVC roll. Yes I'm sure it will be better, but twice the price better?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

All down very happy with them just need to have a clear out in the garage


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

We are due to move in a few weeks time and the garage there is 19' x 18' - I think a trip to Costco for a few rolls might be in order given the potential cost of tiles. Costco stuff seems to be excellent normally, certainly the shelves have been the bargain of the year as far as I am concerned. :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy bunny today, got my first look inside what will be my new garage.

Resonable size, 6.1m X 3.0m internally, 1 double socket and a consumer unit and 1 central light. Also has quite a high apex roof so plenty of space for extra storage. Cant wait to move in and get started.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I did my garage with floor tiles - managed to get them on offer in b&q.
> 
> Iirc the whole lot was around 200 quid and thats including adhesive and grout. It's a lifetime job and has been down for about 9 years now and has proved to be one of my better decisions.
> 
> Cooks


do you do much jacking up and haveing cars on axel stands on the tiles?


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

shudaman said:


> do you do much jacking up and haveing cars on axel stands on the tiles?


I have done a lot of reading up on this and spoke to a lot of people including main car dealers who use porcelain tiles in their workshops. It's mainly down to how they are laid. They should not be stuck down using the same method as wall tiles. You need to butter the.backs of the tiles and make sure that there is no air pockets under the tiles. Also worth using epoxy grout to reduce the risk of oil staining of the grout.
There are some fantastic information threads on garagejournal flooring forum if you search for porcelain tiles.
To answer your question porcelain tiles laid correctly resist drops of tools, can handle axle stands and been jacked on. The biggest weekness of of tiles is the tile bed if there is a hollow air pocket under the tile then the tile can break.
A friend of a friend of mine works daily on landrovers and jacks them up on his tiled floor watching him work on them and other heavy machinery made my mind up on my flooring option.


----------



## Darrin5656 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tiles are need for every home after the completion of concrete floor coating because they have made the home neat and clean.I also have used the tiles in my home and In European countries every body have used the floor tiles in their homes,buildings and their offices.The demand of floor tiles are high because of their high quality.

tile removal


----------

